# No Strangers



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

recently I was pulled over by a mass. state trooper for speeding. now I was no stranger to this Officer Lowe, and he told me "you know the rules, and so do I". he has a full commitment to the force, so when he gave me a warning I knew I wouldn't get this from any other guy on the force. I just want to tell him how I'm feeling and maybe make him understand. so if officer lowe is reading this I just want to say: never gonna give you up. Never gonna let you down. Never gonna run around and desert you. Never gonna make you cry. Never gonna say goodbye. Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you...


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I am a dumber person for reading this.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Wanna bet its the same maroon posted the other one?


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Wanna bet its the same maroon posted the other one?


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Talk about a jack-ass. He posted the words to a Rick Astley song. Why don't you sing some show tunes or some Boy Geourge for us Captain Obvious? Friggin' 'mo.*


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

I want that 30 seconds of my life back  .


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

midwatch said:


> I want that 30 seconds of my life back  .


I read fast....it only took me 11 seconds and I still feel ripped off.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Masscops just got "Rickrolled"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rickroll


----------

